# Motorhome covers



## Mick757 (Nov 16, 2009)

Do many people use these to protect their MH's? Im fiairly sure ours will end up laid-up for a good three months of the year, so i was thinking about covering it right up for this period. Apart from the muck and filth of winter, i was also thinking about wind damage (providing the cover stayed on!). Whilst our van will be in a reasonably protected little area, it does stand to cop the odd bit of flying roof tile etc. given its proximity to buildings.
Whilst a bit of tarp isnt going to give 100% protection to something like this, i feel its better than nowt.
Also, are the covers a good thing generaly, as in dont have the van 'sweating' - trap moisture or anything?


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Hi Mick

We have a proper Protec cover for ours specially made with the door in the right place. It's breathable and does a great job. We have to stand our van under lime trees so you can imagine the mess.

We had a plastic half cover for our previous Hymer and that was ok but flapped a bit this one just looks like it has its jimjams on. No condensation whatsoever and takes a bit of putting on two man job but slides off easily and once washed the van inside it stays pristine.

HTH

Greenie :lol:


----------



## Mick757 (Nov 16, 2009)

Cheers Greenie, i was looking at those. What sort of brass ae we talking for one with a door in - or do they all have doors in?

Mick.


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

They make em to measure or have standard makes in stock I think. We didn't buy this one it came with the van and was told it was about £400 but think its more £200. 

Would definitely buy another once this goes although in the 12 months that we have had it it doesn't look any different where as the van would be black by now.

Greenie :lol:


----------



## tellboy75 (Nov 20, 2006)

*Motorhome Covers*

I had a quote at the NEC Motorhome Show this week for my Lunar New Star only 6mts long with show discount £410 so Pro-Tec Covers are not cheap but they are made to measure, I need a clear panel for a solar panel sown in.
I'm thinking of contacting a local tent repairer to see if they could put a panel in for me if I can pick one up a a reasonable price


----------



## Mick757 (Nov 16, 2009)

After my original post, i was contacted by a member who shall remain nameless ( for no other reason than he used PM), who offered me a protec cover for free!
Suffice to say i took him up on his offer, and sent a case of his favorite tipple his way as a thankyou!

If he's reading this - once again - thanks very much!


----------



## jtallen (Feb 28, 2010)

hi everyone my 1st post as a newbie so here goes, 
Just read this post and also in need of information where to get and how much it is going to cost me for a cover.
I have a fiat based burster 748 which is quite large, and I am having trouble finding a pre made cover, how much should i expect to pay and where should i go to get one. thanks in advance for any replies


----------



## bowlty (Dec 28, 2009)

hi i have a four layer motorhome cover which i purchase last year its still in the bag and box i meant to return this but never got round to it as it is to small for my motorhome its xxL it cost over two hundred pounds if any body wants it for fifty pounds let me know i could send it to you to try
it never been used it make is royal with reflectors 
bowlt
p's hope i have not broke any sale rules by this


----------



## jtallen (Feb 28, 2010)

*cover*

can you tell me what size m/h it will fit please


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

Protec make great covers, had one for our last caravan. I got protec to sell me a piece of material with straps fitted and then strapped it on the top of our MH. Keeps the roof from getting gunged up, straps to the rail hold it down and easy to fit, yet still have access into van whenever


----------



## bowlty (Dec 28, 2009)

hi
the size is 8.5 metres xxl the problem i had was it did not come all the way down the sides of my mh this was because of the over cab bed and the satellite
this was the biggest i could buy without having one made
cheers bowlty


----------



## BLF (Feb 23, 2010)

I asked Pro-Tec for a quote for my CI Mizar Elite, 7.3M + bike rack and was emailed back saying it wold be £515.00 fully inclusive of door access, storage bag and VAT. They also make allowance for your roof items (such as aerials, aircon, and flues). If you are a member of one of the clubs you would qualify for a discount (phone for a price).


----------



## philmccann (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi there

I've had a Protec cover for a number of years. Really good quality cover with loads of tie-down straps. Door is in exactly the right place and it takes into account of my Camos dome, bike rack etc.
Obviously with the MH being a fairly high structure, it takes a bit of skill to get it on and off, but once mastered it can be done in minutes.
I park mine behind the house and this area is tree lined and the MH used to be in a hell of a state come the spring. No more of that now!!
I thoroughly wash the MH before laying up for the winter and immediatly cover it up, then in the spring it comes out spotless, with the minimum if cleaning up required.

Cost around £440 IIRC about three years ago.

Worth every penny.

HTH

Phil


----------



## Seeker (Dec 26, 2005)

I've thought about these things in the past but there's one thing they don't protect against - mice. Now, if someone manufactured a drive-on cover that you then drew upwards and tied off over the roof, completely sealing the van inside, then I might consider the price worthwhile. Of course you'd need a cherry-picker to tie it off properly ...


----------



## bestchippy (Aug 18, 2010)

*Motorhome Cover*



bowlty said:


> hi i have a four layer motorhome cover which i purchase last year its still in the bag and box i meant to return this but never got round to it as it is to small for my motorhome its xxL it cost over two hundred pounds if any body wants it for fifty pounds let me know i could send it to you to try
> it never been used it make is royal with reflectors
> bowlt
> p's hope i have not broke any sale rules by this


Hi
New to this so hope I am not doing anything wrong, is your cover still available.

Regards
Bestchippy


----------



## GMLS (Dec 2, 2010)

After much deliveration on the pros and cons of a cover and not wishing to wait 6 plus weeks and the expense of a bespoke Protec cover, went for a Riviera cozi deluxe generic cover for about £175 to suit our 8m AT Scout. I think this is the largest standard cover made and it's a real monster to get it up onto the roof and takes ages to sort out and tie down. Our real concern was dirt on the roof as it's parked under trees. I've decided to cut it down at the sides so it only has a 12" or so overhang. This reduces the bulk to about a third. Pretty impressed with the quality for the money though.


----------



## Jodi1 (Mar 25, 2010)

We had a Protec cover on our old caravan, hope someone is still using it as it was a great cover, but pricey. For the previous motorhome we bought a cheaper cover, off the peg, which was breathable and had a softer inner. This also worked well although we discovered when we sold the van that there was a small amount of damp in the van. It had probably got in where the awning rail is attached to the van so I suspect the mastic or whatever had failed. Luckily it wasn't too bad and didn't affect the part exchange. We have kept the cover to see if it is ok on the new van which is smaller, if not it may well end up for sale on here. In order to stop the cover flapping around too much we got a strap long enough to all the way round the van and used a bungee thing to give tension. Works a treat and we have not had the flying cover syndrome in a gale. A lady up the road who has a Protec cover, has had hers torn quite badly and is now using our patent "stop the cover flapping" device :lol:


----------



## Barts (Apr 16, 2007)

*Motorhome Cover*

We too have a protec cover and really pleased with it. They made a clear panel where the solar panel is fitted. We washed and polished the Motorhome in early November put the cover on .Took the cover off in December for our trip to the South of France. On our return washed and covered again ,well worth the effort, keeping it in pristine condition.

Kind regards

Barts


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

We spent over £200. for a cover a few years ago and it kept the van clean.The only problem was when we took the cover off it was caked in bird mess and tree sap thus creating a cover that was like a piece of board with no chance of putting it on the van again without cleaning it first.It was easier to clean the van,never used it again.

Les


----------

